# Is this a good cage for mice?



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Prevue-Hendryx-Three-Story-Hamster-and-Gerbil-Cage/22244553

Not getting mice any time soon but I'm considering it eventually. Is this an okay cage for mice?


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

The cage itself looks fine to me but the only problem might be the bar spacing. You would be surprised what gaps mice can fit through. Looking at it up zoomed in it SEEMS to be alright but if there are any faulty bars on that cage that are further spaced apart I can guarantee the mice will find it and you'll have escapist mice, just a warning. Has happened to me before and I had to scan the entire cage and find out which spot was messed up. There is a 90 day warranty on it though (lol) so it seems to be alright.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Definitely not. This will be escaped very easily!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Its too small unless you're using it to house a single male, though male mice smell better when kept in tanks and I've found that it also causes them to mark less since they can't smell outside odors as easily. 

You can't ever go wrong with a bin cage or a tank when it comes to mice. They love to burrow and they can't escape. Floor space is what is important when it comes to mice; not height.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have my male in this cage, (yes it's pink) he does fine in it. He is not much of an explorer so he usually just stays on the bottom. I plan on switching my females to his cage after they are done with their babies so it will be used more. They like to climb more. 
One thing to keep in mind is the wheel they give you, don't use it! When it is attached to the bars it bends them leaving enough space for a mouse to squeeze through. I lost my first female mouse because if this . Also the levels do collapse occasionally with rough play. I like it it's a nice cage for mice and super easy to take apart and clean. I want to get the blue and mint one next. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

